# No email program associated



## n.atcheson

Hiya,

I'm not understanding how to set the Windows 10 email program as default when it already appears to be, but I keep getting error that there is none associated.

Specifically, when I right click on photos and click >Send to>mail recipient and confirm to attach... I get this error. I've checked all my defaults and not sure what to do?


----------



## Stancestans

Hi! :wavey: Welcome to TSF! :welcome: :smile:

The default _*Send to > Mail recipient*_ shortcut is of the _.MAPIMail_ file type, which is associated with and handled by the _Mail Service_ (sendmail.dll), which in turn calls an installed email program that supports the _.MAPIMail_ file type (Send mail command).

The _Mail_ app does NOT support the _.MAPIMail_ file type. In fact, the _Mail_ app currently only supports the _MAILTO_ and _MS-MAIL_ protocols, so setting all defaults for the _Mail_ app only configures it as the default program for the two protocols. 

So far, the _Outlook_ desktop program (part of _Ms Office_) and _Windows Live Mail_ are the most commonly known (and the only ones I know of) email programs that support the _Send mail_ command or _.MAPIMail_ file type. _Windows Live Mail_ is free and is part of the _Windows Live Essentials_ suite of programs from Microsoft, so feel free to install it and set it as the default program for _.MAPIMail_. If you have _Ms Office _installed (most likely), then you most likely have _Outlook_ installed too, in which case you can set _.MAPIMail_ file type as one of its defaults.

Note that if you select the _Associate a file type or protocol with a program_ option in _Control Panel_ and try to change the associated program for _.MAPIMail_ file type, neither _Outlook_ nor _Windows Live Mail_ will be listed even though they support it, and if you go ahead and forcefully change it this way, the Send to > Mail recipient shortcut will be broken and won't be there anymore.

The best way of associating the _.MAPIMail file type/Send mail_ _command_ with either Outlook or Windows Live Mail is by selecting the _Set your default programs_ option like you did in the screenshots, select Outlook (desktop) or Windows Live Mail (whichever you prefer), select the _Choose defaults for this program_ option and tick the Send mail checkbox listed under MAPI. Note that the Send mail command is neither listed under _Extensions_ nor _Protocols_, so it is not counted as a default for any program.


----------



## etaf

Thunderbird is also free and works with "sendto" etc 
https://www.mozilla.org/en-GB/thunderbird/


----------



## spunk.funk

Let's break it down. go to Start/*Apps* click on the *Mail* app. If you have signed in with a Microsoft account, Windows 10 will automatically ask if that is the Email account you want to use, or you can add another Email account. the Wizard will walk you through setting up your Email. Once your Email account is setup, then the SendTo function will work.


----------

